# Flavor of Love 2 - anyone going to watch?



## Marisol (Aug 5, 2006)

It premieres this Sunday night on VH1 @ 10pm.



The fact of the matter is, Flavor Flav's "romantical" experiment, "The Flavor of Love", didn't quite work. It seems once the show ended, Hoopz (the finalist) started getting a lot of attention, from magazines and men. And now she doesn't have time for her man Flavor Flav.

After the taping of The Flavor of Love wrapped, Flavor took Hoopz to London to spend some time with him while he completed a small tour with Public Enemy. While there, Flavor asked her to accompany him on a trip to Hawaii. Hoopz informed him that she wouldn't be going. It seems her newfound career was more important than Flavor. You see, Hoopz was an aspiring model/actress just like all the rest. She only went on the show for fame.

Flavor then called his producers, furious that he had been duped. "Get me 20 more!" He screamed into the phone. "I went through all that and I ended up with nothin'! Get me 20 more!"

Now Flavor, undaunted by this failure, is going to try again, but this time he's doing it right.

This season Flavor has chosen 20 new unique girls of all different races, ages and body types and brought them to his mansion. This time the entire show will be focused on truth; No lies, no fakery. This time Flavor is hoping to find real girls who really want to love Flavor Flav. Every challenge Flavor poses, from running a soul food restaurant to competing in a hip hop dance off, will be engineered to weed out the gold diggers, fame chasers, fakes and chicken heads. Whether it's meeting Flavor's celebrity friends from the world of hip hop or accompanying him on a trip to some exotic local, these girls will constantly be put to the test.

In the end, Flavor will pick his favorite girl and present her with a shiny new gold grill. And this time, hopefully, she won't be a lying gold digger.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Aug 5, 2006)

Im gonna watch it.it looks more hectic and fun...


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 5, 2006)

I can't believe they are making another one. I totally despite him. I might see some episodes Ã§os I am curious...yeah, people who made that show are very smart, they know how to attract people.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 6, 2006)

I didn't watch the first one, but I saw the drama on all the misc. VH1 shows about it. More than likely I probably won't watch this one either though... John says he looks too much like a gremlin, and the more I see Flavor Flav, the more I agree *lol*


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* I can't believe they are making another one. I totally despite him. I might see some episodes Ã§os I am curious...yeah, people who made that show are very smart, they know how to attract people. LOL i totally agree.
i was watching the marathon for the first one today and it was interesting. i think i might catch this one. i'm so bad at following shows, though.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 8, 2006)

oh, my god. i can't believe somethin' shit on the floor.


----------



## mac-whore (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* oh, my god. i can't believe somethin' shit on the floor. LOL I keep hearing about someone that shit on themselves? WTF. I missed that one! lol


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 8, 2006)

yesssssss! i just caught it at 1 AM and oh, my god. it was soooooooo funny, flava flav's reaction, but soooo nasty! i couldn't believe it. she was so nonchalant about it, too!


----------



## lynnda (Aug 8, 2006)

omg I saw that too!!!! That had to be the craziest thing I







have ever seen on tv. If I was that girl I would never show my face again!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 8, 2006)

LOL how gross!! They didn't show it though, I wonder how much she pooped! LOL


----------



## Nox (Aug 8, 2006)

Ugh. That show seems like a circus too me. They always get the most wacked out girls... or they tell them to act that way at least.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm not.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 10, 2006)

im watching it and that girl who pooped is a pig. I heard New York is getting her own show. lol


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* Ugh. That show seems like a circus too me. They always get the most wacked out girls... or they tell them to act that way at least. Exactly


----------



## Kimmi201 (Aug 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yesssssss! i just caught it at 1 AM and oh, my god. it was soooooooo funny, flava flav's reaction, but soooo nasty! i couldn't believe it. she was so nonchalant about it, too! ya on the next episode she said " im gladddd i shit on the floor now i stand out.."...that girl is crazy as hell..i still do not understand..if u have to go that bad youd kno its coming..run upstairs n explain later..how do u shit on the FLOOR and in front of about 20 people..me any my b/f were stuck on that one for the night ..im glad she went home 
whos everyone favs if u have a fav yet...??i like Nibblz cause of that crazyyy lispppp.." Flav is thuchh a thnazzy drethher"



( translation" such a snazzy dresser) me and my b.f say that alll the time now haha ..Krazys pretty but a lil emotional..and i was not at all suprised that Toastee did porn...i love this show so much


----------



## peekaboo (Aug 29, 2006)

It's temping but after the first show, i thought I had seen it all. I will probably give it a whirl-hopefully Bridget comes back to claim her Foofy foofy lol


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 29, 2006)

if flav was hot...sure! but he grosses me out! LOL


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimmi201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ya on the next episode she said " im gladddd i shit on the floor now i stand out.."...that girl is crazy as hell..i still do not understand..if u have to go that bad youd kno its coming..run upstairs n explain later..how do u shit on the FLOOR and in front of about 20 people..me any my b/f were stuck on that one for the night ..im glad she went home 
whos everyone favs if u have a fav yet...??i like Nibblz cause of that crazyyy lispppp.." Flav is thuchh a thnazzy drethher"



( translation" such a snazzy dresser) me and my b.f say that alll the time now haha ..Krazys pretty but a lil emotional..and i was not at all suprised that Toastee did porn...i love this show so much





LOL!
i haven't been watching it much lately, but buckwild is fuuuuuuuuuuunny! i like her.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Sep 3, 2006)

Can't wait until it airs in Canada!!!!!


----------



## AerynGirl (Sep 3, 2006)

No way!!!!!!

I have more class than to watch a show like that.





Aeryn


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AerynGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No way!!!!!! I have more class than to watch a show like that.http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h1...ynGirl/101.gif

Aeryn

since when was watching a certain tv show based on whether you have class or not?!?! i have plenty of class, but i still love it!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL I keep hearing about someone that shit on themselves? WTF. I missed that one! lol 
Somethin' will never live that down. I don't care where she goes, people will always remember that she $hitted on the floor. He should've made her clean it up!


----------



## Kimmi201 (Sep 11, 2006)

OH MYY GODDD!! i cant believe he asked new york to come back!!! im soo excited theres gonna b so many fights yes yes yesss!! Did u girls see the previews too when her mom pushes flav OMGG i LOVE THIS SHOW


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 11, 2006)

New York returned...Beatiful the cold sore...what can happen next? The previews are a mess!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 11, 2006)

i HATE new york!


----------



## Kimmi201 (Sep 11, 2006)

i kno shes terrible but sometimes i feel bad cause her mom is a psychopath...but i dont feel half as bad for her as i do for her pooooorrrrrr poorrr pooorrr father..oh my lord livin w/ those two must have been wonderful


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 15, 2006)

New York has some issues I have to say... but she did make the show... funny thinking someone could actually be so full of themselves!! and Flav.. well he is just nasty..,. could you kiss those teeh?WOW!! ... but I have to say each time, I think "why am I watching this" ..but still continue to watch!!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 15, 2006)

i think I am extremely low in class, cause I loveeee this show. I seen the episode with New York, it was funny! cant wait to see the next ones.


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 15, 2006)

me too dear.. just cant help it.. even when someone "poops" on the floor!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 16, 2006)

I think this show is hilarious and NY is crazy.lol


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 16, 2006)

I love the current episode. I must've seen it 5 times, it's hilarious! When Flav notices that Buckwylds accent is gone, watch out!


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 16, 2006)

NY and Flave are made for each other because they are both nasty, lol


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif NY and Flave are made for each other because they are both nasty, lol I could not agree more!! LOL
Well ladies the next one is tonight....are you ready? I think NY mom gets involved again!! this should be good!!


----------



## Andi (Sep 17, 2006)

I didn't see the first season, and I just stumbled upon the new season by accident. (we don't have either of the seasons on German Television)

At first I thought this was some sort of comedy show!!! I could not believe these people are for real. The way they talk, act, the language they use...OMG! It has a highly funny touch to see all those "ladies" causing drama all day long.

I am not really hooked on it, mainly cause New York pisses me off. Whenever she gets off the show (but it doesn't look like she will, right?) I might watch it again.


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't see the first season, and I just stumbled upon the new season by accident. (we don't have either of the seasons on German Television)At first I thought this was some sort of comedy show!!! I could not believe these people are for real. The way they talk, act, the language they use...OMG! It has a highly funny touch to see all those "ladies" causing drama all day long.

I am not really hooked on it, mainly cause New York pisses me off. Whenever she gets off the show (but it doesn't look like she will, right?) I might watch it again.

It amzing how great NY thinks she is... WOW~ Pretty Vain! she is probabl;y really insecure on the inside though, so its sad as well.


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 27, 2006)

so did anyone watch the episode when Bootz got the boot? I think its great that she didnt give in and have sex with the nasty Flav! I cant believe how graphic they were when him and NY had there "alone" time... hearing her moaning and all... just nasty.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 27, 2006)

i'm glad bootz didn't give in, either. god, i wouldn't even do it with him if they paid me a million dollars. i wouldn't even touch him with rubber gloves on for that amount.

Quote:
hearing her moaning and all... just nasty. i was thinking the same! ewwwwwww!


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm glad bootz didn't give in, either. god, i wouldn't even do it with him if they paid me a million dollars. i wouldn't even touch him with rubber gloves on for that amount.


i was thinking the same! ewwwwwww!

I think they deserve each other... cant wait till her mom comes in and throws down!! LOL


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Sep 27, 2006)

This show is disgusting but I LOVE EVERY MINUTE OF IT!!!!! It is one of my favorite shows to watch. Flava Flav looks like Smeagol from Lord of the Rings for goodness sake!!! And I LOVE the woman we all love to hate, New York. She kills me. I just love how well put together she is and her confidence is very attractive. I like the way she does her make-up too. I like to see the make-up on all the girls. I wonder if they do their own make-up? I mean gosh is it a requirement that all the girls be good at make-up to get on the show cuz they always have great make-up on. Anyway, this show is definitely a guilty pleasure for me.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 27, 2006)

when is the next episode coming on? i only catch the re-runs.

Quote:
I wonder if they do their own make-up? i was wondering the same!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Sep 27, 2006)

> when is the next episode coming on? i only catch the re-runs.The next new episode will show on Sunday around 11a.m. or 12 in the afternoon, not sure of the exact time. Then again at 10pm sunday night.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 27, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif when is the next episode coming on? i only catch the re-runs.The next new episode will show on Sunday around 11a.m. or 12 in the afternoon, not sure of the exact time. Then again at 10pm sunday night.
> 
> thanks!
> does new york remind anyone else of a muppet? she also talks like elmo.


----------



## Saja (Sep 27, 2006)

You couldnt pay me enough to watch that show. I cant stand him....hes repulsive


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Sep 27, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *ArcEnCiel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks!You're welcome!
> 
> does new york remind anyone else of a muppet? she also talks like elmo.
> 
> Yes I totally see it!


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 28, 2006)

you guys are funny!! but its SO true... but, you know she does make the show, cause she is so crazy..





This is the girls on the show...


----------



## Kimmi201 (Sep 28, 2006)

i kno this is CRAZY BUTTTT im actually starting to like New york..i kno i kno im insane but shes not being a total ***** and she keeps sayin funny ass shit haha i hate how she talks ..but i love it, me n my friend do the impression all the time ...

anyways Krazy Delishus and New York..AHHHH final three!!!! my lord i MUST say that delishus looks like a straight up man man mannnnnn...that face...wooo..New yorks got it down...she needs to get rid of that mustache and sht stained eye (haha) anyways shes gross and she has a nice bod but she sure as hell is BIG too big for flav...who do u girls think hes gonna pick.......Im leaning towards New york but im thinking that he wont cause of her CRAZY mom....then i think maybe Deelishus.....between them two..Krazys the prettiest but i dont think hell pick her


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 28, 2006)

krazy is sooooooooooooooooo annoying. she is so fake! "papi", my ass.

i really don't know who he's gonna pick! he might pick new york's mom


----------



## Kimmi201 (Sep 28, 2006)

hahahhaa "papi"


----------



## Aroma Angel (Oct 2, 2006)

So, what did you ladies think of last nights show? NY mom is nuts!! and kinda scary looking if you ask me.... but, true on what she does say.. I can see why a mommy wants better for her daughter... Flav is nice, but kinda a pig if you ask me.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 2, 2006)

I wonder how much she gets pay, she's giving quite a show!


----------



## Aroma Angel (Oct 2, 2006)

I kinda wondered that too.. LOL


----------



## Lipstick_gal (Oct 2, 2006)

"Flavor then called his producers, furious that he had been duped. "Get me 20 more!" He screamed into the phone. "I went through all that and I ended up with nothin'! Get me 20 more!"

Who does he think he is the King of england! lol

"In the end, Flavor will pick his favorite girl and present her with a shiny new gold grill. And this time, hopefully, she won't be a lying gold digger."

oh course there gold diggers. He is ugly he can;t think the girl really want to be with him they want the fame, attention and the money


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 2, 2006)

This week it's Delishis vs New York. I choose Delishis.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 3, 2006)

i think New York should win, this way there will be a new VH1 show, flavor and new york getting married or something like that





I was dissapointed in last episode with New York's mom cause it seemed extremely staged


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree about NY's mom and how her little fit seemed abit staged, it did look really fake. I'd rather see Flav with NY because in a way I'd feel bad for her if she didn't get picked again, but it seems like he likes Delishis alot.


----------



## Kimmi201 (Oct 3, 2006)

OH MY GOD I LOVEEE this show!!! New Yorks mom is the most ridiculous woman ever..." i have a condition" hahhahaha..even New York thinks shes crazy..thats..how crazy she is ha! i feel so bad for the dad...did u see him chillin w/ Krazy n her fam...when New York's mom came down..he was like..shit..take me with u pleaseeeee...and whe shes screaming " dont touch me!" when hes 50 feet away laughing !!! i used to think he was just a little btch that listened to everything she said but its clear that he doesnt say anything cause he already knows shes insane and theres no talkin to her..

and i figured out why i like New York now and hated her b4..cause on the first season i just couldnt believe that there was a person on this earth that acted like that so i just needed to get over the initial shock but now that i know how crazy she is im used to it and i think shes funny..the way she says things is hilarious....and i actually hope she wins cause Delishus is such a large large man its just repulsive


----------



## Aroma Angel (Oct 7, 2006)

I actually like Delishus.. she seems so real and genuinely cares for him and would actaully be a better role model to he's kids.. which are the most important.. but I have to give NY props.. cause she must really loves him to stand up to her crazy mom... or he's $$ LOL


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 7, 2006)

I am feeling this show this season.. It's my guilty pleasure! I agree that Deelishis would be a great role model for the kids compared to the rest of the women in the running...

New York is.. wow! - I dunno what to even say! haha.. Flavor Flav is hilarious! - and he seems like he has a good judgement of each of the girls... can't wait for the next episode


----------



## han (Oct 7, 2006)

eww he gross me out and are those girls really doing him


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *ArcEnCiel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks!
> does new york remind anyone else of a muppet? she also talks like elmo.
> 
> I agree, she does remind me of a muppet--Grover. Now that wasn't nice.


----------



## xjudyx (Oct 9, 2006)

if new york isnt chosen..do u think vh1's gonna make a spin off? her being the one who finds someone to love?


----------



## Kimmi201 (Oct 9, 2006)

omg judy i never even thought of that thats suchhhh a good idea..u should write vh1 lol !!!

did u guys see the recap episode..omggg did u see deelishus sing that was so embarassing for Krazyyyyy he clapped n cried for deelishus n he did nothin for crazy..haha


----------



## Aroma Angel (Oct 10, 2006)

I know.. that was awesome!! she sings great! totally showed her up..LOL

anyhow I really hope she wins.. NY would be great having a spin off.. but how embarassing would that be to be picked over twice, by a man you made a fool out of yourself for...




kinda feel bad at times...

until next week!


----------



## Femme*Noir (Oct 11, 2006)

i thought it was hilarious when she sand and he had tears in his eyes....Krazy was shocked!!! that was the best....

I want Deelishus to win, but i heard some gossip that she was spotted last week with a well known radio jock holding hands and kissing...hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Oct 11, 2006)

I was cracking up when New York said that Delicious's mother was an innovator because she made plastic hair spring from her head. Krazy and her family I find to be gross and trashy. Krazy's singing is short of even being average. How boring.


----------



## han (Oct 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif since when was watching a certain tv show based on whether you have class or not?!?! i have plenty of class, but i still love it! that doesnt mean we have too


----------



## Aroma Angel (Oct 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Femme*Noir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i thought it was hilarious when she sand and he had tears in his eyes....Krazy was shocked!!! that was the best....

I want Deelishus to win, but i heard some gossip that she was spotted last week with a well known radio jock holding hands and kissing...hmmmmmmmmmmmm

LOL... well if that is true we now know if he picks her that there will be a Flav 3...


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 16, 2006)

^ Well then there will be a season 3. Delicious won last night. MAn it was so funny but New York was pissed. I mean pissed like crazy. She flashed her buttocks to flave as she left. She cussed the heck out. Man was she mad.

MORE 'LOVE'

'NEW YORK' SNAGS OWN SHOW

By DON KAPLAN

October 16, 2006 -- RAPPER Flavor Flav may have dumped his sassy, out spoken date, New York, on last night's season finale of "Flavor of Love 2," but she'll be back soon - with her own VH1 show, "Flavorette."

New York, whose real name is Tiffany Patterson, 24, is in the final weeks of filming the over-the-top "Bachelorette"-style show in which 20 single guys try to win her heart.

"These guys are so dramatic," says Patterson. "They're worse than the women who were on season one and season two [of "Flavor of Love"]. This show is so chaotic, it's overboard, it's over-the-top, it's extreme and these guys know they're fighting for a wonderful woman so they've been at each other's throats and I'm flattered by it. I can't complain."

VH1 has not yet decided on an air date for the new show.

"I like it when the guys go at each other," she says. "I'm a prize, I'm so worth it - frankly, it turns me on."

She says the show is far along already and right now only three guys remain, and she's falling in love with one of them.

"There's one man in particular that I can definitely see myself living out the rest of my life with," she says.

If "Flavorette" is anything like "Flavor," over-the-top could be a mild way of describing it.

The show, which wrapped up its second season last night, featured 15 women trying to woo the rapper. New York (a nick-name given to her by Flav, because she's from Upstate New York) appeared on both seasons and fought with almost everyone on the show but Flav.

"I would tell all those other women who gave me a hard time [on the show] that I want them to eat their hearts out," Patterson gloats. "They should just know that you cannot ever hold a good woman down, I'm doing my thing and I'm a real star, I was born a star, baby, and everyone needs to know that!"

The animosity between Patterson and the rest of girls peaked toward the end of season 1, when she was spit on by another girl during an elimination ceremony. The girl has since claimed she was set up by producers and that her flying loogie was a special effect added later on.

"It was real, and it was a bad moment," says New York. "To me, that person is a farm animal, she was bred, she was born in a stable of some sort."


----------



## xjudyx (Oct 16, 2006)

iknew it! i SOOO cannot wait to see the reunion show!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 16, 2006)

woohoo!!!!! can't wait till they show the Flavorette!!!!


----------



## cherryredlips (Oct 16, 2006)

I agree!!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't wait to watch the reunion show this coming weekend. I am glad that he didnt pick New York.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 17, 2006)

^ Oh my ghosh i really really wanna see that. Man the preview left me laughing. Oh my ghosh everybody is going buckwild and crazy. Its going down.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 17, 2006)

I wonder if he stayed with Deilishis or they discovered they weren't for each other.


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 17, 2006)

The last episode was pretty good .. for a minute I really thought he was going to pick New York..


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2006)

new york swore she didn't care, but she flipped out so bad! i'm so glad delishus won! i actually liked her.

Originally Posted by *Aroma Angel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually like Delishus.. she seems so real and genuinely cares for him i thought the same thing throughout the whole show!

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that doesnt mean we have too what?

Originally Posted by *CuTeLiCiOuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MORE 'LOVE'

'NEW YORK' SNAGS OWN SHOW

By DON KAPLAN

October 16, 2006 -- RAPPER Flavor Flav may have dumped his sassy, out spoken date, New York, on last night's season finale of "Flavor of Love 2," but she'll be back soon - with her own VH1 show, "Flavorette."

New York, whose real name is Tiffany Patterson, 24, is in the final weeks of filming the over-the-top "Bachelorette"-style show in which 20 single guys try to win her heart.

"These guys are so dramatic," says Patterson. "They're worse than the women who were on season one and season two [of "Flavor of Love"]. This show is so chaotic, it's overboard, it's over-the-top, it's extreme and these guys know they're fighting for a wonderful woman so they've been at each other's throats and I'm flattered by it. I can't complain."

VH1 has not yet decided on an air date for the new show.

"I like it when the guys go at each other," she says. "I'm a prize, I'm so worth it - frankly, it turns me on."

She says the show is far along already and right now only three guys remain, and she's falling in love with one of them.

"There's one man in particular that I can definitely see myself living out the rest of my life with," she says.

If "Flavorette" is anything like "Flavor," over-the-top could be a mild way of describing it.

The show, which wrapped up its second season last night, featured 15 women trying to woo the rapper. New York (a nick-name given to her by Flav, because she's from Upstate New York) appeared on both seasons and fought with almost everyone on the show but Flav.

"I would tell all those other women who gave me a hard time [on the show] that I want them to eat their hearts out," Patterson gloats. "They should just know that you cannot ever hold a good woman down, I'm doing my thing and I'm a real star, I was born a star, baby, and everyone needs to know that!"

The animosity between Patterson and the rest of girls peaked toward the end of season 1, when she was spit on by another girl during an elimination ceremony. The girl has since claimed she was set up by producers and that her flying loogie was a special effect added later on.

"It was real, and it was a bad moment," says New York. "To me, that person is a farm animal, she was bred, she was born in a stable of some sort."

oh, my god! that will be good, i think.

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't wait to watch the reunion show this coming weekend. I am glad that he didnt pick New York. when is it coming on?! i'm dying to watch it!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif when is it coming on?! i'm dying to watch it! It premieres this weekend. I am sure it will be at the same time as the show.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It premieres this weekend. I am sure it will be at the same time as the show. when was that? lol i always caught reruns.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif when was that? lol i always caught reruns. Sunday night but I am sure that there will be reruns of it,


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Oct 21, 2006)

I kinda wanted N.Y to win because I started to feel bad for her, just a tiny bit, but he looks good with Delishus. The reunion show looks like it's going to be crazier than the first one.


----------



## naturallyadiva (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh god Im waiting so anxiously for the reunion show. I thought it was coming on tonight and i was shocked, it didn't. LOL!


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok ladies, if you liked New York or just loved the drama they may be coming out with a show about her! .. heard it on the radio last week, we'll see!


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 23, 2006)

Now who would want to be with that b... *ahem* New York? They are crazy!

I can't wait to see that show, lol!


----------



## TeenzRUs (Oct 28, 2006)

*I can't wait to see the reunion show.*


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Oct 29, 2006)

Reunion show is tonight =D


----------



## Aroma Angel (Oct 30, 2006)

This should be fun!

ok, I fell asleep... what happened.. someone MUST tell!


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 30, 2006)

Haha! The reunion show was crazy! .. Of course, NY was her normal eccentric self... Buckwild tried to throw a bottle of water at her head but missed and the host LaLa was pissed. Deelishis almost threw her shoe at NY but stopped herself. THey revealed that NY will have her own show coming on...

Flav chatted with Crazy, who got a chance to sing a little song haha! and he also chatted with Buckwild.. Hmm what else? One of the woman from the first season came on and made a few comments... def. catch the re-run!


----------



## Aroma Angel (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks so much for the cap.. rerun here I come!! Sounds hilarious! I was SO bummed I fell asleep...

is he still with Delishus?


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh boy, NY really looked like a drag queen. I can't believe they are giving her a show, yuck! If I were Delish, I wouldn't want FF to consider NY even a friend, that's pretty messed up, after they kissed and all, ugh


----------



## Aroma Angel (Oct 31, 2006)

wait.. NY and Delish kissed? is he still with Delishus?


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aroma Angel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wait.. NY and Delish kissed? is he still with Delishus? No, lol, Flavor Flaaaaave and NY are supposed to be dear friends.Yeah, Delish and Flave are an item now.


----------



## Aroma Angel (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks hun for clearing that up for me.. I was getting even more grossed out! LOL..



(these are the flav lovers..LOL)


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Oct 31, 2006)

What a reunion lol It seemed like all the girls were trying to jump New York or something. Her show should be interesting.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Nov 1, 2006)

I watched the reunion special. First of all, please someone help buck wild, she is so lost in the sauce . 2nd, Krazy's singing was embarrassing. It was just awful. She is a talentless wonder. Bootz is a dam fool. What an idiot. I love Delishus, she looked beautiful. New York looked stunning as well. I cant wait to see her show. I love New Yorks confidence. It is so attractive. I love the way NY's mom tells Flav like it is. He is an old broke down disgusting ghoul of a man.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2006)

*delishus*: hot! she looked soooo good.

*flav*: i can't believe he considered NY a friend! if i were delish, i wouldn't be happy with that at all.

*new york*: her confidence is not attractive at all!

*krazy*: girl cannot sing.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tina Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok ladies, if you liked New York or just loved the drama they may be coming out with a show about her! .. heard it on the radio last week, we'll see! hehe i knew it. I told my bf from the very begining that VH1 is going to use her dama potential and she is going to have her own show...


----------



## Aroma Angel (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *delishus*: hot! she looked soooo good.
*flav*: i can't believe he considered NY a friend! if i were delish, i wouldn't be happy with that at all.

*new york*: her confidence is not attractive at all!

*krazy*: girl cannot sing.

I am with you on it all!!


----------



## Lyndebe (Nov 29, 2006)

I heard he is expecting baby #7 but don't know who with. sad............


----------



## Baby Girl Tee (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow! baby # 7


----------



## YanaBana (Dec 17, 2006)

Flava Flav surely gets it in.....


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 17, 2006)

Flav is great at pullin' chicks. I don't get it because he's a 2 bagger--1 for him--he fugly and 1 for you--he'll frighten you to death! Maybe it's his charming personality??? LOL


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Dec 20, 2006)

Tiffany "New York" Patterson debuted a new body and hairstyle just in time to launch her own reality show *I Love New York.*


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Dec 20, 2006)

New York fascinates me. I thought she was beautiful the way she was. She had plenty of boobs. She did not need to get those over the top implants that look down right stupid on her. What a fool.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 22, 2006)

I've watched it a couple of times, and I honestly can't stand it. I caught the episode where the girl took a shit on the floor and it was so gross, but her reaction about it was the worse. "I was holding it..." I was like WTF? lol


----------

